# Another getting older question about guys



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Ah yes, another penis thread related to getting older 

Penises come in two varieties, the grower and the show-er. I've always been in the extreme grower category. The real description might be the hider category. When limp, it quite small. Of course being the internet - it's HUGE when hard.  In reality, I'm great with the size. It works for the woman I'm with. Any more would be too much for her.

I'm 43, and what I've noticed recently is that it doesn't shrink anywhere near as much as it used to. I don't see much of a problem with it, just that it is a new development I sure didn't expect. 

About the only thing I see as a downside is that it leaves the head exposed more. I was mutilated (AKA circumcision) when a baby. The upside of the grower was that the end hid when limp. No it doesn't and I notice a difference. Then again many men do experience a loss in sensitivity at my age so it could be unrelated.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

My ex and I had a discussion about his penis seeming more "relaxed" as he got older...of course that was years and years ago so I'm not sure how it's hanging currently 

Is it irritating you or rubbing against your clothes now? Do kegels help with that or is that just for a stronger erection?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

meanwhile my balls are having a race to see which one gets to my knees first


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

Ahhh....... the too much information thread....


----------



## Spacecase (May 23, 2014)

Well I don't own one, but I can imagine being a grower could have an advantage. My husband is both I guess. But I noticed his "boys" are beginning the race to his knees like someone else mentioned LOL. He says they're the same, but I consider myself an expert on his junk  I think if you're that tucked in normally, and it's just now starting to be relaxed it would make it kind of stick straight out rather than downward, is that right? That's the advantage to being a little bit of a shower. The head is not pointed straight out and rubbing against clothing.


----------



## Big Dude (Feb 24, 2013)

Just a data point for you. I'm 52 and have not experienced what you describe. Then again, I do a lot of ice fishing which might just serve as a form of shrinkage exercise.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> meanwhile my balls are having a race to see which one gets to my knees first


Yep, gravity. I've noticed the same thing Larry, and strongly suspect that's the explanation. It's about the only possible upside to gravity I've found so far. Other than keeping my beer from floating away, of course.


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

I am a female, but I have seen thousands of male genitalia (due to the type of work I used to do).

So, it is all normal. Yes it will change due to aging, weight loss/gain, testosterone levels, prostrate changes, and even atherosclerosis can shrink your man hood. This means changes in color, size, sensitivity, arousal levels, refractory period, etc.

And I died laughing about the race to the knees, because I have seen a lot of knee knockers. But remember us ladies have that same problem with our breasts and much earlier too!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

where_are_we said:


> I am a female, but I have seen thousands of male genitalia (due to the type of work I used to do).



guess nobody's ever said to you that you don't know d!ck


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

where_are_we said:


> I am a female, but I have seen thousands of male genitalia (due to the type of work I used to do).
> 
> So, it is all normal. Yes it will change due to aging, weight loss/gain, testosterone levels, prostrate changes, and even atherosclerosis can shrink your man hood. This means changes in color, size, sensitivity, arousal levels, refractory period, etc.
> 
> And I died laughing about the race to the knees, because I have seen a lot of knee knockers. But remember us ladies have that same problem with our breasts and much earlier too!


prostrate? sorry, with the line of work you are in...i had to point out this common misspell. 

i am almost 41 and have progressively become more of a shower. i have also progressively become more horny over the years so i may be in a state of perpetual semi.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Yes, that is precisely why my son did NOT get circumcised. Somehow, luckily, neither did I, even though they were all the rage back in the day. 

I think the "shower" type gets more applause from the ladies! 

It is what it is. Maybe get softer shorts to wear? Maybe have your mom knit you a "**** cozy"?

If you are not fully retracting like it used to do, I would watch it for any curvature when erect? There are some diseases where scar tissue can build up inside and maybe cause what you are talking about (peryones). If it is bending a lot when erect, go see a urologist! Otherwise, don't worry about it


----------

